# Sicilian: faccia bedda



## Cecelia

My nana used to say "faccia baida" to me when I was little, but I can't find the second word anywhere...I know that I'm probably spelling it wrong. Does anyone recognize this saying?


----------



## Saoul

If she was from the South of Italy, it could be "faccia bedda" meaning "beautiful face". "Baida" doesn't really mean something, I'm afraid.


----------



## Cecelia

Thank you! yes bedda sounds right, She is from Sicily, so that is great, Thanks!


----------



## Saoul

Ok, so that is the word. "Bedda" is Sicilian dialect for the Italian "bella" meaning beautiful.

You're welcome.


----------



## aunttilly

When my mom & Nanna were suddenly startled by something they would gasp & say "Bedda Matti !" Not sure on the spelling, but I'm pretty sure the meaning was "Blessed Mother!" , as this would be a time for prayer.


----------



## You little ripper!

aunttilly said:


> When my mom & Nanna were suddenly startled by something they would gasp & say "Bedda Matti !" Not sure on the spelling, but I'm pretty sure the meaning was "Blessed Mother!" , as this would be a time for prayer.


10 Sicilian words that you need to know - Sicilian Food Culture

_Literally, Bedda Matri is “beautiful mother” but the way that Sicilians are using it is the exact same way as “Oh my god” in the English language: depending on your tone, you can use it if you’re scared or if you’re surprised!_


----------



## Sicilian Girl

You little ripper! said:


> 10 Sicilian words that you need to know - Sicilian Food Culture
> 
> _Literally, Bedda Matri is “beautiful mother” but the way that Sicilians are using it is the exact same way as “Oh my god” in the English language: depending on your tone, you can use it if you’re scared or if you’re surprised!_


I saw in another forum saying that Bedda Matri was also used as a blessing in the response to Sabbennedica. In this case I think the Bedda is not taken 100% litterally and it does take on a form of "blessed" or something to that effect. So, I would be inclined to think that you are both correct.


----------

